# Joey 4/29



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Me and Lisa scratched up a decent mess today. All on jigs. Nothing under 10”. Good day for us with high water on the Tensaw. Beautiful day to be on the water.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn it man, you got the catching game dialed in ! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey is a machine, good job to you 2. It was a good day on the water.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was a fun day.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Some big uns! Great job!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's the way to do it....very nice


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I see you still haven't picked up that beer can. Another fine mess. Ol' Codwrinkle and I are going to FINALLY get out today on a combination crappie/shellcracker attempt. If we do half as good as you, we'll be all giggles.

Nice touch in the pics - gave Jason a present while he's laid up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> I see you still haven't picked up that beer can. Another fine mess. Ol' Codwrinkle and I are going to FINALLY get out today on a combination crappie/shellcracker attempt. If we do half as good as you, we'll be all giggles.
> 
> Nice touch in the pics - gave Jason a present while he's laid up.


Y’all should squash em. Everyone over here is filling cooloers with brim. Must be that time.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Y’all should squash em. Everyone over here is filling cooloers with brim. Must be that time.


Uh, ....no. We sucked bad today.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Uh, ....no. We sucked bad today.


So I heard. Those days are irritating. But we all have em.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

And how.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hope that bream catching can transfer to catfishing tomorrow night somewhere in the Blountstown area. I'll be down there with Chad Bailey looking for a big'un.


----------

